# Looking for an Offset Smoker



## MossburgTX (Jul 13, 2021)

Hey everyone! I know I’m about to open a major can and probably will get opinions from every which way. I currently have a Smokey Mountain 18.5 Smoker and love it! I have been smoking for about 3 years and truly enjoying the outcomes I am having! I am wanting to take my smoking to the next level. I want to get an offset smoker but do not know which one to get.  The main factor in my purchase is QUALITY. I want something that is well built and will last for a super long time.

Other things I’m considering…
1. reverse flow vs regular smoke
2. I enjoy smoking meat enough I might enter local completions. This also means transportation of the smoker is something to consider. 
3. Want the option for add ons if possible like (charcoal, burner, wood, etc.)
4. Decent size because I smoke meat for just my family of 5 to my extended family of 16. 
5. anything else I’m not considering

I’m just looking for information before I spend some money. Thanks y’all!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 13, 2021)

Check out Bell Fab, outside of Tulsa. 





__





						:::Bell Fabrications:::Custom Grills and Smokers
					

A free web template designed by Web-Kreation.com and released under the Creative Common Attribution v2.5.



					www.bellfab.com


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 13, 2021)

The amount that you're willing to spend is important. Good quality offsets are easily in the $2000+ range and the lead time is months to get one, any one, and some like the Shirley is a couple of years. If you're interested in built to order, Lang, Bell, Shirley, Lone Star are all great choices, but there are plenty of others. These are all fabricated from at least 1/4" steel and are very heavy, but will last a lifetime and then some.

Most built to order smokers that I've looked at don't have anything that can be added after they are built. You'll either have to have it built that way from the start or be willing to send it back to the factory at a later date to be modified if the one you get even has that option.

A 36" model would fill your cooking needs nicely. The Lang 36" is a popular choice, starts at about $1800, but has several options available which will take the price right on up.

As for forward flow or reverse flow, I started out with forward and now have reverse. But the quality between the 2 brands that I own is night and day so no real comparison.

My suggestion is to first decide how much you're willing to spend and then look at a few of the brands. Pick one and get on their manufacturing list, it may take a deposit to do so. When I got on the list to have my newest one built, the lead time was about 16 weeks. I sent them half the cost as a deposit in order for them to start building it. When I went to pick it up, their lead time had almost doubled to about 30 weeks. I have a TMG Pits Copperhead, but it might have been a Lang if they would have just either answered the phone or at least returned my call.

Also, I don't do facebook, but I hear that that's a good place to find used smokers for reasonable prices.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 13, 2021)

My Bell Fab 24x48, 3/8" thick steel pit with modified triangular exhaust cost me $950. He built it within a couple weeks of initial contact.

Hard to go wrong with any big name brand, I'm sure.

Edit: He does customs on trailers, too.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jul 13, 2021)

Based on the size and mobility factors I would probably recommend the Shirley 24x36.


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 13, 2021)

Bell Fab makes a great product. Never owned one but have seen them in action.

You may want to check these out. I have a custom version of the 24" T-Pit and absolutely love it!! I've owned a dozen or more smokers and this one is by far the best. So easy to use and so versatile...and reverse flow from both ends. Give Chad a call and ask some specific questions.






						Johnson Custom BBQ Smokers
					






					johnsonsmokers.com
				




Robert


----------



## Chasdev (Jul 13, 2021)

As an ex-stick burner driver, my advice is to go gravity feed.
All the cool kids are doing it these days.


----------



## Whiskey13 (Jul 13, 2021)

After a lot of research I recently ordered a workhorse 1975.  For me it was the best bang for my buck.  I have been using cheap offsets for years and finally got the wife to ok an upgrade.  Mill scale was my runner up.  I like the Weber and my pellet smoker but I need that real offset, ha.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 13, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> As an ex-stick burner driver, my advice is to go gravity feed.
> All the cool kids are doing it these days.


Really?? I know no one that has gone from an offset to gravity feed that became cool. The cool kids burn sticks like how bbq was intended to be cooked.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 13, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> As an ex-stick burner driver, my advice is to go gravity feed.
> All the cool kids are doing it these days.


I read that on Facebook. So true.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 13, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> I read that that Facebook. So true.


Definitely Facebook


----------



## MossburgTX (Jul 14, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Check out Bell Fab, outside of Tulsa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for passing this along. I checked it out and they look pretty awesome! Thanks again!


----------



## MossburgTX (Jul 14, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> The amount that you're willing to spend is important. Good quality offsets are easily in the $2000+ range and the lead time is months to get one, any one, and some like the Shirley is a couple of years. If you're interested in built to order, Lang, Bell, Shirley, Lone Star are all great choices, but there are plenty of others. These are all fabricated from at least 1/4" steel and are very heavy, but will last a lifetime and then some.
> 
> Most built to order smokers that I've looked at don't have anything that can be added after they are built. You'll either have to have it built that way from the start or be willing to send it back to the factory at a later date to be modified if the one you get even has that option.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to give me some really good information/advice. I checked out some of the ones you listed and they are pretty sweet! I am not a Facebook person either but I might just check it out to see what I find. Thanks again for everything!


----------



## MossburgTX (Jul 14, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> My Bell Fab 24x48, 3/8" thick steel pit with modified triangular exhaust cost me $950. He built it within a couple weeks of initial contact.
> 
> Hard to go wrong with any big name brand, I'm sure.
> 
> Edit: He does customs on trailers, too.


Thanks for the suggestion and putting the price down.  This has been very helpful!


----------



## MossburgTX (Jul 14, 2021)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> Based on the size and mobility factors I would probably recommend the Shirley 24x36.


Thanks for the recommendation  I have checked them out and they are pretty sweet!


----------



## MossburgTX (Jul 14, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Bell Fab makes a great product. Never owned one but have seen them in action.
> 
> You may want to check these out. I have a custom version of the 24" T-Pit and absolutely love it!! I've owned a dozen or more smokers and this one is by far the best. So easy to use and so versatile...and reverse flow from both ends. Give Chad a call and ask some specific questions.
> 
> ...


This is awesome! I checked them out and they are pretty sweet! Thanks for passing along the info!


----------



## MossburgTX (Jul 14, 2021)

Whiskey13 said:


> After a lot of research I recently ordered a workhorse 1975.  For me it was the best bang for my buck.  I have been using cheap offsets for years and finally got the wife to ok an upgrade.  Mill scale was my runner up.  I like the Weber and my pellet smoker but I need that real offset, ha.


Thanks for sharing the purchase you made. I checked them out and they look pretty sweet! Haha, yeah I am the same way, I need that real offset! Hope the Workhorse is treating you well.


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 14, 2021)

MossburgTX said:


> This is awesome! I checked them out and they are pretty sweet! Thanks for passing along the info!



I absolutely love mine!! It is the most perfectly balanced cooker I've ever used. As stated, it is reverse flow from both ends and the stacks are above the top rack so you'll get perfectly balanced temps end to end and top to bottom. Another cool feature is that the heat deflector plate at the bottom of the cook chamber is not secured to the smoker. You can move it to damp down temp on one and and have higher temp on the other end if you want. You can be running 275 on one end for a brisket and 225 on the other end for ribs. Lots of really cool features. The welding isn't as pretty as Shirley Fab but it's solid and functional. After all though, you're buying a smoker, not a piece of furniture    Add to that, Chad is a great guy, very responsive, and super easy to work with.

Robert


----------



## MossburgTX (Jul 14, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> I absolutely love mine!! It is the most perfectly balanced cooker I've ever used. As stated, it is reverse flow from both ends and the stacks are above the top rack so you'll get perfectly balanced temps end to end and top to bottom. Another cool feature is that the heat deflector plate at the bottom of the cook chamber is not secured to the smoker. You can move it to damp down temp on one and and have higher temp on the other end if you want. You can be running 275 on one end for a brisket and 225 on the other end for ribs. Lots of really cool features. The welding isn't as pretty as Shirley Fab but it's solid and functional. After all though, you're buying a smoker, not a piece of furniture    Add to that, Chad is a great guy, very responsive, and super easy to work with.
> 
> Robert


It is definitely not a piece of furniture, but equally as important  I checked out the website more in depth and I think this is what I’m looking for. Because I am new to the process I am looking forward to talking to someone on the phone and walking through the process. So to hear that Chad is a good dude and responsive is definitely a huge positive for me! Also I love the creativity of the T pit, seems like a genius idea!

I also want some custom word and the fact that he does it free is pretty sweet to me!


----------



## MossburgTX (Jul 15, 2021)

MossburgTX said:


> It is definitely not a piece of furniture, but equally as important  I checked out the website more in depth and I think this is what I’m looking for. Because I am new to the process I am looking forward to talking to someone on the phone and walking through the process. So to hear that Chad is a good dude and responsive is definitely a huge positive for me! Also I love the creativity of the T pit, seems like a genius idea!
> 
> I also want some custom word and the fact that he does it free is pretty sweet to me!


Just a quick question. I noticed the smokers box was obviously below the smoking chamber on your T-Pit. Do you have a hard time bending down and setting it up/reloading it when time comes? I know some fire boxes are of decent height off the ground so I’m curious if this is something you encounter. I have a Smokey mountain and I feel like I’m constantly bending over and for a tall guy like myself back pain is the last thing I need.


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 15, 2021)

I have a Horizon offset.  Would recommend.  They are out of Oklahoma.  









						Horizon Smokers
					






					www.horizonbbqsmokers.com


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 15, 2021)

MossburgTX said:


> ust a quick question. I noticed the smokers box was obviously below the smoking chamber on your T-Pit. Do you have a hard time bending down and setting it up/reloading it when time comes?



I'm 6' 4" tall and have no issues reloading the wood at all. I did however have the front shelf deleted. I could just see knocking myself out standing back up after loading wood. There is a 12' masonry and granite counter to the left of the smoker though so I really didn't need the shelf.

Robert


----------



## MossburgTX (Jul 16, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> I'm 6' 4" tall and have no issues reloading the wood at all. I did however have the front shelf deleted. I could just see knocking myself out standing back up after loading wood. There is a 12' masonry and granite counter to the left of the smoker though so I really didn't need the shelf.
> 
> Robert


You and I are the same height so I’m glad that you shared that information. Thanks for all your help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 16, 2021)

MossburgTX said:


> You and I are the same height so I’m glad that you shared that information. Thanks for all your help! I really appreciate it!



You are more than welcome. Hope you find exactly what you're looking for and you love it.

Side note though. I had mine extended to 54" length on the cook chamber and had the door split so there are 2 doors instead of just one.  Apologies for the glare but you get the idea.


----------

